# smoke hollow 30" electric smoker



## gargra03 (Dec 26, 2009)

Does anyone own or use a smoke hollow electric smoker. I looked at them yesterday at gander mountain and they seem pretty nice. Here is a link to it. 

http://www.gandermountain.com/modper...A&merchID=4006


All your help and oponions are apprecaited.


----------



## nickelmore (Dec 26, 2009)

I do not own one of these but a Bunch a folks will be along shortly with their 2 cents.

This hobby is very addicting, get the largest one you can afford or have someone you can "loan" your first one to if you out grow it.  Bigger is better.


----------



## biggeorge50 (Dec 26, 2009)

My son just got one a couple of months ago.  It does a good job, but is kind of small.  Our Gander Mt just had a clearance on Browning Smoke Vaults gas fired (24" width), for $188.  I picked one up and love it.  Craig can't justify buying another smoker, but said he would pay $50 more for the larger gas job.  Still, it does do a good job, and we had no problems getting it up to temperature when it was a little below freezing out.


----------



## iluvribs (Dec 27, 2009)

i have a gas smoke hollow and love it


----------



## promisekeeper (Jan 25, 2010)

I was looking at them at Gander today. Why is the electric isulated and the propane just a tin box? I would think no insulation would make it harder to keep temps consistant. I'm debating on the smoke hollow versus masterbuilt. I know the digital mes has it's pros but is much more expensive. I have spent two days driving all over looking and still havent brought one home! Went to Sam's today and they didnt have anything except one side burner in stock.


----------



## langemr (Jan 25, 2010)

I have to say that I own this smoker and so far I haven't had any real problems with it.  Gives a nice smoke flavor with the finished product.  Only con I have with it is the fact that the dang thing leaks everywhere.  It has a drip pan on it but everytime I use it, it leaks all over the place out the front and back.  Allmost like I need to through some floor dry down first.  Kind of a pain in the a$*.  I have a friend who has the same smoker and it does the same thing to.  2 cents..


----------



## silvertrigger (Jan 26, 2010)

I've got this smoker and I have the same problem. I just lay down a square of cardboard under it and does fine. I got mine for Christmas , and this is my first smoker. I've smoked a few things on it already and it works great.


----------



## critterhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a smoke hollow #6.I believe it is the bigger of the 2 gassers.I had to put a wood stove seal around the door and got ahold of customer service and they sent 2 new vents and anew regulator free of charge.When I first recieved it I could'nt get the temps down.Now it works for about everything but sausage.The cardboard is key
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Raymond


----------



## audioxtremes (Jan 28, 2010)

I have the smoke hollow #5 gasser and love it. Does what I tell it from 220-350 and just sits there.


----------



## promisekeeper (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm really beginning to wonder if the answer might be to build my own. It seems almost every smoker that someone talks about has some sort of issue that requires either a modification or dealing with someone's customer service department. Is it too much to expect that something works as it should right out of the box? I can't believe the quality issues I'm hearing about!


----------

